# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تربیت مدرس

## Mahsa.Nzr

*از ویکیپدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد*




دانشگاه تربیت مدرس یکی از دانشگاههای دولتی ایران میباشد که در شهر تهران واقع شدهاست. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۶۰  با عنوان مدرسه تربیت مدرس و با هدف تربیت کادر هیئت علمی دانشگاهها، به  عنوان تنها دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی ایران تاسیس گردید و در سال ۱۳۶۱ اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو در برخی از رشتههای علوم انسانی نمود. این مدرسه در سال ۱۳۶۵ به دانشگاه تربیت مدرس ارتقا یافت.این دانشگاه تنها در مقطع «کارشناسی ارشد» و «دکتری» دانشجو میپذیرد.
بالغ بر ۵۳۴۰ دانشجوی ایرانی و ۵۹ دانشجو خارجی ،در سال ۱۳۸۴  در این دانشگاه مشغول به تحصیل بودهاند که از این میان ۱۶۹۹ نفر دانشجوی  دوره دکتری و ۳۷۰۰ نفر دانشجوی دوره کارشناسی ارشد بودهاند. تعداد فارغ  التحصیلان این دانشگاه تا همان سال برابر با ۱۴۳۵۳ نفر در دورههای مختلف دکتری، کارشناسی ارشد ، دانشوری و معادل کارشناسی ارشد بودهاست . 

این دانشگاه دارای ۱۴ دانشکده با رشتههای مختلف میباشد. دانشکدههای آن:
دانشکده علوم انسانیدانشکده علوم پایهدانشکده فنی و مهندسیدانشکده هنردانشکده علوم پزشکیدانشکده منابع طبیعیدانشکده کشاورزیدانشکده مدیریت و اقتصاددانشکده علوم ریاضیدانشکده برق و کامپیوتردانشکده علوم زیستیدانشکده مهندسی شیمیدانشکده مهندسی عمران و محیط زیستدانشکده فناوری های نوین
این دانشگاه و بویژه دانشکده علوم انسانی آن ، فارغ التحصیلان و اساتید مشهور و برجستهای داشته که از جمله میتوان به دکتر سید هاشم آقاجری، سید عطاءالله مهاجرانی، محسن کدیور، محمدباقر قالیباف، حسین شکوئی، محمدحسین پاپلی ‏یزدی، میرحسین موسوی، پیروز مجتهدزاده، محمدرضا حافظ نیا، جعفر توفیقی، حاتم قادری، محمدمهدی زاهدی، معصومه ابتکار، سیدمسعود میرکاظمی، فرهاد دانشجو، فریبرز خسروی و ... اشاره نمود.
در  سالیان اخیر علاوه بر ارتقای علمی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس, به یکی از مهمترین  کانون دانشگاهی دگراندیشان ایران تبدیل شدهاست و سیاست جدید دانشگاه و  دانشکده علوم انسانی، حذف اساتید دگراندیش از دانشگاه تربیت مدرس است که در  این رابطه اولین برخورد با محسن کدیور انجام شدهاست. 
این دانشگاه چندین نشریه علمی تخصصی منتشر میکند که یکی از مهمترین این نشریات مجله بینالمللی علوم انسانی است که توسط دانشکده علوم انسانی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس منتشر میشود.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم انسانی*  دانشكده  علوم انساني اولين دانشكده دانشگاه تربيت مدرس است كه در سال 1361 به  منظور تربيت اعضاي هيأت علمي دانشگاههاي كشور تأسيس گرديد و بتدريج رشتههاي  مختلف علوم انساني در آن ايجاد شد. درحال حاضر هدف دانشكده پيشگامي در  عرصه آموزش و پژوهش در سطح ملي ميباشد.



*ساختار تشكيلاتي* 


دانشكده براساس مقررات اداري دارای چارت سازماني ذيل ميباشد:

1-  هيأت رئيسه دانشكده شامل رئيس دانشكده ، معاون آموزشي، معاون پژوهشي و  معاون اداري و مالي است كه هر حوزه داراي يك اداره ستادي ميباشد.
2- شوراي آموزشي ـ پژوهشي دانشكده 
3- شوراي مديران گروههاي آموزشي
4- شوراي تخصصي گروهها (اعضاي هيأت علمي گروهها و اساتيد مدعو)
5- شوراي پژوهشي براي مصوب نمودن طرحهاي تحقيق دكتري (در برخي از رشتهها)
6- شوراي فناوري اطلاعات دانشكده (اعضاي انتخابي براي سياستگذاري)
7- شوراي كتابخانه دانشكده (اعضاي انتخابي براي سياستگذاري). 
8- دفتر امور هيأت علمي
9- دفتر نظارت و ارزشيابي
10- شوراي مشاوران دانشكده






*اعضاي هيأت علمي*

دانشكده  علوم انساني درحال حاضر داراي 97 عضو هيأت علمي تماموقت است كه 2 نفر آنان  داراي درجه استادي، 17 نفر داراي درجه دانشياري، 74 نفر داراي درجه  استادياري، و 2 نفر داراي درجه مربي , 2 نفر نیز دارای قرارداد حق التحقیق  هستند. ضمناً دانشكده از خدمات علمي حدود عضو هيأت علمي مدعو برجسته نيز  بهرهمند ميباشد.


*فعاليت آموزشي* 


دانشكده  علوم انساني در حال حاضر داراي 797 دانشجوي مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و 334 نفر  دانشجوي دوره دكتري ميباشد، كه در مجموع 1131 نفر تعداد كل دانشجويان  دانشكده ميباشد.
تعداد  پذيرش در نيمسال اول 86-85 در مقطع دكتري 68 نفر و در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد  330 نفر ميباشد. ميانگين طول مدت تحصيل براي دوره كارشناسي ارشد 5/2 سال و  دكتري 5/4 سال است.
ضمناً هماكنون 27 دانشجوي غيرايراني در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و 24 نفر در مقطع دكتري مشغول به تحصيل مي باشند.
دانشكده  از نيمسال اول 84-83 در رشتههاي حسابداري، مديريت بازرگاني و مديريت صنعتي  تعداد 27 نفر دانشجوي فراگير (نيمهحضوري) پذيرفته است. همچنين از نيمسال  اول 85-84 تعداد 184 نفر دانشجو شبانه در 13 رشته علوم سياسي، زبان فرانسه،  باستانشناسي، ادبيات فارسي، زبانشناسي، اقتصاد و علوم تربيتي در مقطع  كارشناسي ارشد پذيرش شدهاند.
*فعاليت پژوهشي*

در  سال 1383 تعداد 180 دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد از پاياننامه خود دفاع  نمودهاند و در مقطع دكتري اين تعداد 75 دانشجو بوده است. تعداد  دانشآموختگان از ابتداي تأسيس دانشكده تاكنون در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد 4137  نفر و در مقطع دكتري 736 نفر و در مجموع 4873 نفر ميباشد. در حال حاضر 192  پاياننامه كارشناسي ارشد و 96 رساله دكتري در مرحله انجام تحقيق ميباشد.  ضمناً در سال 84 تعداد 7 طرح تحقيقاتي توسط اساتيد دانشكده در حال انجام  ميباشد.







*امكانات آزمايشگاهي*


هفت گروه آموزشي دانشكده علوم انساني داراي 12 آزمايشگاه به شرح زير ميباشد:

1- گروه هاي جغرافيا و سنجش از دور شامل پنج آزمايشگاه
2- گروه هاي زبان هاي خارجي داراي سه آزمايشگاه
3- گروه تربييت بدني داراي يك آزمايشگاه 
4- گروه روانشناسي داراي يك آزمايشگاه 
5- گروه زبانشناسي داراي يك آزمايشگاه 
6- گروه باستانشناسي داراي يك آزمايشگاه 







*مجلههاي دانشكده*


دانشكده  علوم انساني داراي 2 مجله علمي ـ پژوهشي به نامهاي مجلّه مدرس علوم انساني  (در حوزههاي تخصصي حقوق، مديريت و جغرافيا) و مجلّه بينالمللي علوم انساني  به زبان انگليسي و عربي ميباشد كه به صورت فصلنامه منتشر ميشوند. اين  مجلات آماده چاپ مقالات برجسته از اعضاي هيأت علمي و دانشجويان دورههاي  دكتري ميباشد.


*اهداف آرماني دانشکده علوم انسانی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس*




*◊* افزايش توليد علم
*◊* ارتقاي سطح کيفيت آموزشي و پژوهشي دانشکده
*◊* افزايش مهارتهاي کارآفريني دانشجويان


برنامه  های راهبردی دانشکده برای تحقق چشم انداز فوق به شر ح ذیل است و تمامی  مدیران، اساتید، کارکنان و دانشجویان دانشکده موظف و متعهد به انجام این  برنامه ها می باشند و در این راستا از هیچ ت**** دریغ نمی نمایند: 




◊ افزايش تعداد مقالات علمي – پژوهشي (داخلي و خارجی)
◊ افزايش برگزاري ميزگردهاي علمي- تخصصي
◊ افزايش برگزاري جلسات نقد و بررسي کتب علمي و دانشگاهي 
◊ افزايش شرکت در کنفرانسهاي خارجي
◊ کاربردي کردن برخي رشتهها و گرايشات تحصيلي
◊ افزايش تعداد سخنرانيها و نشستهاي علمي مشترک بين اساتيد و دانشجويان 
◊ افزايش عضويت اساتید در انجمنهاي علمي – تخصصي
◊ افزايش Exchange Visiting Scholars
◊ برگزاري دورههاي مشترک با دانشگاههاي معتبرخارجي
◊ برگزاري کارگاههاي آموزشي 
◊ انتخاب دانشجويان ممتاز به عنوان دستياران اساتيد 
◊ انتخاب دانشجويان ممتاز به عنوان دستيار پژوهش 
◊ تاسيس گروه ترجمه و ويراستاري متون علمي 
◊ افزايش تعداد مجلات علمي- تخصصي
◊ تجديد نظر در معيارهاي پذيرش دانشجو
◊ تجديد نظر در تصويب و نحوه انجام پاياننامههاي دانشجويي
◊ فعال سازي انجمنهاي علمي دانشجويان
◊ افزايش سمينارهاي علمي دانشجويي
◊ ايجاد گرايشها و رشتههاي جديد بين رشتهاي
◊ تجديد نظر در عناوين ، محتوي، منابع و سرفصل دروس
◊ تاسيس دفتر همکاريهاي علمي و بينالمللي در دانشکده 
◊ افزايش سطح درک و دانش استفاده از زبانهاي خارجي
◊ برگزاري دورههاي آموزش مجازي و کوتاه مدت در رابطه با مهارتهاي کاريابي
◊  افزايش به کارگيري دانشجويان ممتاز در مراکز تحقيقاتي وابسته به دانشکده و  ساير موسسات پژوهشي به عنوان RA و با هدف آموزش مهارتهاي عملي و کمک به  دانشجويان
◊ افزايش جذب دستیاران اساتید 
◊ افزايش فعاليتهاي آموزشي دانشكده از طریق برگزاری دورههاي شبانه و آزاد و جذب دانشجويان خارجي 
◊ تأسيس رشتههاي جديد باتوجه به نياز كشور به گرايشهاي بينرشتهايي 
◊ جذب دانشجويان ممتاز


*گروه هاي دانشكده:*



- باستان شناسي
- تاريخ
- تربيت بدني
- جامعه شناسي
- جغرافيا
- جغرافيا طبیعی
- حقوق
- دروس مدرسي
- روابط بين الملل
- روانشناسي
- زبان انگليسي
- زبان روسي
- زبان فرانسه
- زبان و ادبيات عربي
- زبان و ادبيات فارسي
- زبانشناسي همگاني
- سنجش از دور
- علوم تربيتي
- علوم سياسي
- علوم قرآن و حديث
- فلسفه و حكمت
- مطالعات زنان

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم پایه*  



*تاریخچه:*




دانشکده  علوم پایه در سال 1983 تاسیس گردید. این دانشکده شامل 3 بخش شیمی، زمین  شناسی و فیزیک است. بخش شیمی در شاخه‏های شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، شیمی فیزیک  و شیمی معدنی فعالیت می کند. بخش زمین شناسی در شاخه های زمین شناسی  اقتصادی، پترولوژی، تکتونیک و زمین شناسی مهندسی فعال است و بخش فیزیک  دارای سه شاخه فیزیک اتمی مولکولی، فیزیک حالت جامد و فیزیک ذرات بنیادی و  گرانش می باشد. همه بخش ها در مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری دانشجو می  پذیرند. این دانشکده دارای 125 عضو هیئت علمی در همه بخش ها می باشد (36  استاد تمام، 44 استادیار، 45 دانشیار). این دانشکده آزمایشگاههای مجهزی نیز  دارد. امکانات موجود در این آزمایشگاهها شامل: XRD، XRF، CHN، FTIR، RAMAN  و ... می باشد. کتابخانه موجود در دانشکده دارای بیش از 2000 جلد کتاب،  500 پایان نامه کارشناسی ارشد و 60 رساله دکتری بوده و همچنین سالانه  تعدادی مجله علمی دریافت می کند. 




رئیس دانشکده: دکتر ارومیه‏ای


معاونت آموزشی: دکتر مشاعی


معاونت پژوهشی: دکتر مرسلی


معاونت اداری و مالی: دکتر قادری





*ماموریت* *دانشکده* 



_دانشکده علوم پایه به عنوان دانشکده ای ممتاز و منحصر به تحصیلات تکمیلی_


_تلاش می کند با تکیه بر اعضای هیئت علمی، دانشجویان و کارکنان توانمند،_ 


_متعهد و پر تلاش به تولید و اشاعه دانش در حوزه علوم پایه بپردازد.این دانشکده_ 


_از طریق توسعه پژوهش های بنیادی و کاربردی و ایجاد فضای رقابتی نسبت_


_به نیازهای جامعه و صنعت پاسخگو بوده و با حفظ برتری علمی خود در کشور،_ 


_به بهبود و ارتقاء آن در سطح جهانی می پردازد._








*بخش هاي دانشكده:* 
 

        - بخش شيمي 
 

              - شيمي آلي
              - شيمي تجزيه
              - شيمي فيزيك
              - شيمي معدني 

        - بخش زمين شناسي 


              - زمين شناسي اقتصادي
              - زمين شناسي پترولوژي
              - زمين شناسي تكتونيك
              - زمين شناسي مهندسي 


        - بخش فيزيك 


              - فيزيك اتمي مولكولي
              - فيزيك حالت جامد
              - فيزيك ذرات بنيادي و گرانش

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم پزشکی*  *دانشگاه علوم پزشكي و خدمات بهداشتي درماني برگزيده*  


تاريخ تاسيس : 1362 - تعداد اعضاي هيات علمي : 79 



دانشگاه  تربيت مدرس در سال 1363 تاسيس شد. هدف اصلي ايجاد اين دانشگاه، اين بود تا  شرايط و فرصتي را ايجاد كند تا اعضاء هيئت علمي ساير دانشگاهها بتوانند  مهارتهاي آموزشي و پژوهشي خود را افزايش دهند. بعلاوه اينكه اين دانشگاه  جامع تحصيلات تكميلي براي اولين بار توانست با برنامه ريزيهاي آموزشي و  ايجاد دوره ها نيروهاي متخصص ساير دانشگاهها را در كشور تامين نمايد.از  زمان تاسيس تا كنون تعداد قابل توجهي از جوانان متعهد و متخصص از دانشگاه  تربيت مدرس فارغ التحصيل شدند و اكنون بعنوان عضو هيئت علمي در ساير  دانشگاهها در كشور مشغول خدمت هستند.

دانشكده  علوم پزشكي تربيت مدرس نيز بطور رسمي در سال 1364 با پذيرش 65 دانشجوي  كارشناسي ارشد در رشته هاي علوم پايه پزشكي كار خود را شروع كرد. سپس در  سال 1367 اولين دوره هاي دكتري تخصصي (Ph.D) شامل 26 دانشجوي علاقه مند و  مشتاق در 5 گروه آمار حياتي، انگل شناسي پزشكي ، علوم تشريح و باكتري شناسي  پزشكي و بيوشيمي باليني پذيرش شدند.

پس  از 25 سال خدمت تعداد فارغ التحصيلان دانشكده علوم پزشكي به 2360 رسيده  است كه 2000 نفر آنها كارشناسي ارشد و 360 نفر آنها موفق به اخذ مدرك دكتري  شدند. در حال حاضر 79 نفر عضو هيئت علمي تمام وقت شامل 20 نفر آنها استاد  تمام در فعاليتهاي آموزشي – پژوهشي در 18 گروه فعاليت دارند. براي حفظ و  رعايت استانداردها و كيفيت برنامه هاي درسي تعداد دانشجوياني كه هر ساله در  گروههاي مختلف پذيرش مي شوند حدود 150 نفر است.

در  حال حاضر جمعاٌ حدود 500 نفر دانشجو مشغول گذراندن دوره هاي آموزشي و  انجام پايان نامه هاي خود هستند. علاوه بر تسهيلات عمومي نظير آزمايشگاه  حيوانات، كتابخانه و مركز كامپيوتر، بيش از 70 آزمايشگاه تحقيقاتي مجهز  وجود دارد كه به محققين خدمات ارائه مي نمايد.

بر  اساس آمارها توليدات علمي دانشكده علوم پزشكي اميدوار كننده است. براي  نمونه در سال 1386 تعداد مقالات چاپ شده توسط 79 نفر عضو هيئت علمي در  مجلات علمي – پژوهشي معتبر 366 مورد بوده است كه 230 مورد آن در پايگاههاي  بين المللي نمايه شده است. گروههاي آموزشي اين دانشكده همكاري بسيار نزديكي  با بيمارستانها و مراكز پژوهشي و دانشگاههاي مختلف برقرار كرده است تا  برنامه هاي كارورزي و نمونه گيري برا براي انجام تحقيقات تسهيل كند.





در اينجا اولويت پژوهشي دانشكده براي هر گونه همكاري ذكر مي شود: 
شناسايي و تعيين ويژگي سلولهاي بنيادي از منابع مختلف سرطان و فرايند سرطانزايي سيستمها و مدلهاي آموزش بهداشت نروفيزيولوژي و بيولوژي مولكولي شناسايي و مديريت عوامل محيطي و شغلي 
روسای دانشکده علوم پزشکی-دانشگاه تربیت مدرس:


دکتر محمد تقی خانی (سه دوره): 1362-1364 ، 1367-1369 ، 1373-1375 دکتر (مرحوم) سید احمد حسینی1364-1367 دکتر احمد حسینی1369-1373 دکتر سقراط فقیه زاده1374-1378 دکتر محمد جواد رسائی1378-1384 دکتر عبدالامیر علامه 1384 – ادامه دارد
*ماموریت :*


دانشکده  علوم پزشکی بعنوان دانشکده ای منحصر به تحصیلات تکمیلی با تکیه بر اعضای  هیات علمی توانمند و کارکنانی متعهد و پر تلاش و بهره گیری از فناوریهای  نوین بهبود شیوه های آموزشی و توسعه پژوهش های  بنیادی و کاربردی به پرورش دانش آموختگان، نوآوریهای علمی و ارتقائ سلامت و  بهداشت جامعه کمک می کند. این دانشکده رشد و بالندگی خود را در ایجاد فضای  رقابتی علمی در کشور، منطقه و جهان با رعایت اخلاق علمی و حرفای می بیند.


*گروه هاي دانشكده:*


- آموزش بهداشت
- آموزش پرستاري
- آمار زيستي
- انگل شناسي و حشره شناسي پزشکی
- ايمني شناسي
- باكتري شناسي
- بهداشت حرفه اي و محيط
- بيوتكنولوژي پزشكي
- بيوشيمي باليني
- خون شناسي
- ژنتيك پزشكي
- سم شناسي
- علوم تشريح
- فيزيك پزشكي
- فيزيوتراپي
- فيزيولوژي
- قارچ شناسي
- مامايي
- ويروس شناسي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ریاضی*    

*تاریخچه دانشکده*



دانشکده  علوم ریاضی متشکل از گروه های آمار، ریاضی محض، ریاضی کاربردی و علوم  کامپیوتر است که از سال 1387 فعالیت خود را در محل دانشکده علوم پایه آغاز  نمود. سابقه تاسیس این دانشکده به سال 1363 و برپایی گروه های آمار، ریاضی  کاربردی (گرایش آنالیز عددی) و ریاضی محض برمیگردد. در ابتدا گروه ریاضی  محض در گرایش های جبر و آنالیز و سپس در گرایش های هندسه و منطق اقدام به  پذیرش دانشجو نمود. همچنین از سال 1385 در گروه ریاضی محض در مقطع کارشناسی  ارشد در نوبت شبانه و از سال 1387 در رشته علوم کامپیوتر در مقطع کارشناسی  ارشد دانشجو پذیرش کرد. در حال حاضر 15 نفر عضو هیات علمی به ترتیب 3 نفر  با رتبه استادی، 6 نفر با رتبه دانشیاری و 6 نفر استادیاری مشغول به  فعالیتهای آموزشی و پژوهشی می باشند. تاکنون 569 نفر در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد  و 77 نفر در مقطع دکتری فارغ التحصیل شده اند.





دانش آموختگان دانشکده علوم ریاضی تا پایان سال 1390

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم زیستی*  ** 

*تاريخچه:*


بدنبال  تاسيس دانشگاه تربيت مدرس در سال ١٣٦١، فعاليتهاي آموزشي و پژوهشي مرتبط  با علوم زيستي در دانشكده علوم پايه در دو گروه علوم گياهي و ژنتيك با ٣  عضو هيئت علمي از سال ١٣٦٦ آغاز گرديد. در سال ١٣٦٧ گروه بيوشيمي ـ  بيوفيزيك نيز به اين مجموعه اضافه گرديد و پس از آن در سال ١٣٧٢ يك بخش با  عنوان بخش زيست شناسي شامل چهار گروه علوم گياهي، ژنتيك، بيوشيمي و  بيوفيزيك شكل گرفت. در سال ١٣٨٦ رشته نانوبيوتكنولوژي نيز به اين مجموعه  اضافه شد. در ١٣٨٨ بخش زيست شناسي به دانشكده علوم زيستي اضافه گردید.


*چشمانداز:*


دانشکده  علوم زيستی دانشکدهای است پیشگام در پژوهشهای بنیادی و کاربردی که جزو  دانشکدههای طراز اول در تولید و اشاعه دانش در منطقه است.


*اهداف:*


دانشکده  علوم زيستی به عنوان دانشکدهای ممتاز و منحصر به تحصیلات تکمیلی تلاش  میکند با تکیه بر اعضای هیات علمی، دانشجویان و کارکنان توانمند، متعهد و  پرتلاش به تولید و اشاعه دانش در حوزه علوم پایه بپردازد. دانشکده از طریق  توسعه پژوهشهای بنیادی و کاربردی و ایجاد فضای رقابتی علمی نسبت به نیازهای  علمی جامعه و صنعت پاسخگو بوده و تلاش میکند با حفظ برتری علمی خود در  کشور به بهبود و ارتقاء آن در سطح جهانی بپردازد. 


*ارزشهای محوری:*
پاسخگویی علمی به نیازهای جامعه و محیط بین المللی مرجعیت و مقبولیت علمی در تراز جهانی تلاش مستمر در دانش آفرینی و دانش گستری کیفیت در ارائه خدمات آموزشی، پژوهشی، فناوری و مشاورهای حفظ کرامت و منزلت نیروی انسانی عدالت محوری، اعتلای فرهنگ اسلامی و تقویت روحیه رقابت علمی توسعه همکاریهای ملی، منطقهای و بین المللی احترام به نظریه پردازی علمی ارتباط هدفمند و مستمر با دانش آموختگان نهادینه کردن روحیه خلاقیت و نوآوری 

*گروه هاي دانشكده:*

        - بيو شيمي
        - بيو فيزيك
        - ژنتيك
        - علوم گياهي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده فنی و مهندسی*  دانشكده  فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس در سال 1362 به عنوان یك دانشكده مستقل  فعالیتهای علمی خود را با 7 گروه آموزشی مهندسی شیمی، مهندسی صنایع، مهندسی  برق، مهندسی عمران، مهندسی مواد، مهندسی مكانیك و مهندسی معدن آغاز كرد.
در سال 1369 با پذیرش 13 دانشجو در مقطع دكترای تخصصی امر آموزش را توسعه داد.
هم  اكنون دانشكده فنی و مهندسی دارای 1206 دانشجوی كارشناسی ارشد و 496  دانشجوی دكتری می باشد. تعداد فارغ التحصیلان دانشكده تا شهریور ماه 89 در  مقطع كارشناسی ارشد 3137 نفر و در مقطع دكتری 347 نفر است.

تعداد  اعضای هیات علمی رسمی و پیمانی دانشكده در حال حاضر 140نفر است كه 36نفر  دارای مرتبه استادی، 54 نفر با مرتبه دانشیاری، 49 نفر با مرتبه استادیاری و  1 نفر با مرتبه مربی می باشند.

در آذرماه و  بهمن ماه سال 88 با درخواست بخشهای مهندسی برق ، مهندسی عمران و مهندسی  شیمی و تصویب هیات امنای دانشگاه بخشهای مذکور به دانشکده های مهندسی برق و  کامپیوتر ، مهندسی عمران و محیط زیست و دانشکده مهندسی شیمی تبدیل شدند.

برای  ایجاد زمینه مناسب جهت انجام امور آموزشی ، پژوهشی و توسعه تكنولوژی بیش  از 120 آزمایشگاه در دانشكده فعال است. تعداد مقالات چاپ شده در مجلات  علمی- پژوهشی و با كیفیت توسط اعضای هیات علمی و دانشجویان دانشكده در هر  سال بیش از 290 عنوان و مقالات ارائه شده در كنفرانسها ی داخلی و خارجی به  بیش از 590 مقاله می رسد.
تعداد اختراعات ثبت شده دانشكده تا كنون 74مورد می باشد.

دانشكده  فنی و مهندسی از سال 1375 اقدام به انتشار مجله فنی و مهندسی مدرس نموده  كه در سال 80 موفق به كسب اعتبار علمی – پژوهشی شده است و به صورت فصلنامه  منتشر می شود. همچنین از مهر ماه 87 نیز اقدام به انتشار خبرنامه داخلی  دانشكده فنی و مهندسی نموده است كه به صورت ماهنامه منتشر می شود.

دانشكده  در خصوص ارتباط با صنعت با صنایع بزرگ كشور همكاریهای نزدیكی دارد. حجم  قراردادهای دانشكده در دو سال گذشته به طور متوسط به بیش از 5/4 میلیارد  تومان می رسد.

دانشكده از بهمن ماه سال 85  اقدام به تشكیل شورای فرهنگی و اجتماعی جهت پرداختن جدی به امور فرهنگی  نموده است و در این راستا اقدام به برگزاری جلسات ماهیانه سخنرانی در  موضوعات متنوع، ترتیب دادن گشتهای جمعی، امکان برگزاری ضیافت از طرف اساتید  راهنما برای دانشجویان، برگزاری مراسم به مناسبتهای مختلف و انتشار  خبرنامه دانشكده نموده است.
در خصوص همكاریهای بین المللی نیز می توان به همكاری مشترك دانشكده با دانشگاه خارجی و تبادل و پذیرش دانشجو اشاره نمود.

از  فعالیت های مهم دانشكده در سالهای اخیر پرداختن به مباحث نوین مدیریتی در  اداره دانشكده است. دانشكده فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس این افتخار را  دارد كه به عنوان اولین نهاد آموزشی كشور با طراحی و پیادهسازی مدل سرآمدی  و حضور در جایزه ملی بهرهوری و تعالی سازمانی و كسب گواهینامه تعهد به  تعالی در سال 1386 خود را به عنوان یكی از دانشكده های الگو در زمینه  مدیریت مطرح كند. 

روسای دانشكده از ابتدای  تأسیس تاكنون آقایان دكتر جعفر توفیقی داریانی، دكتر امیر عبداله، دكتر  حسین سیفی، دكتر محمد اقدسی، دكتر قاسم حیدری نژاد و دكتر سید عباس شجاع  الساداتی بودهاند و هم اكنون نیز آقای دكتر امیر عبداله زاده ریاست دانشكده  فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس را بر عهده دارند.

 

*بخش هاي دانشكده:*

- بخش صنايع

- سیستمهای اقتصادی و اجتماعی- فناوري اطلاعات- مديريت سيستم و بهره وري- مهندسي صنايع- سيستم هاي اقتصادي و اجتماعي
- بخش معدن

- استخراج معدن- فرآوري مواد معدني- مكانيك سنگ
- بخش مكانيك

- تبديل انرژي- ساخت و توليد- طراحي كاربردي- هوافضا
- بخش مواد

- خوردگي و حفاظت مواد- سراميك- شناسايي و انتخاب مواد- نانو مواد

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده کشاورزی*  *
این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 1023x672 می باشد.


*


دانشکده کشاورزي در سال 1361 طي حکمي از طرف ستاد انقلاب فرهنگي توسط آقاي دکتر تيمور توکلي تأسيس گرديد.

مکان  استقرار اوليه اين دانشکده در دانشکده اقتصاد دانشگاه شهيد دکتر بهشتي  بود، اين دانشکده در سال 1362 در دوازده رشته کشاورزي (آبیاری و زهکشی،  اصلاح نباتات، اقتصاد کشاورزی، باغبانی، بیماری شناسی گیاهی، تاسیسات  آبیاری، ترویج و آموزش کشاورزی، حشره شناسی کشاورزی، خاکشناسی، دامپروری،  زراعت و مکانیک کاشینهای کشاورزی) و شش رشته منابع طبيعي به تربيت دانشجو  پرداخت.

در سال 1363 به محل فعلي دانشگاه تربيت مدرس در دانشکده علوم انسانی مستقر و تمامي رشتههاي آن فعال گرديد.

در  سال 1372 به محل فعلي دانشکده (کیلومتر 17 اتوبان تهران کرج) منتقل شد.  درحال حاضر اين دانشکده داراي حدود 40 هکتار زمين، 5 هکتار مزارع اصلاح  شده، 24520 متر مربع بنا (ساختمان) ، استخر، باشگاه ورزشی، خوابگاههای  دانشجویی و در حال ساخت خوابگاه دانشجويي و داراي مجوز ساخت 14000 متر مربع  بنا ميباشد.



*هيأت رئيسه دانشكده شامل :* 


رئيس دانشکده: دکترابراهیم پور جم

معاون آموزشي: دكتر كاظم ارزاني

معاون پژوهشي: دکتر شعبان رحیمی

معاون اداري و مالي: دکتر احمد معینی




*گروه هاي دانشكده:*

- آبياري و زهكشي
- اصلاح نباتات
- اقتصاد كشاورزي
- باغباني
- بيماري شناسي گياهي
- پرورش و توليد طيور
- ترويج و آموزش كشاورزي
- حشره شناسي
- خاك شناسي
- زراعت
- سازه هاي آبي
- علوم دامي
- علوم و صنايع غذايي
- مكانيك ماشينهاي كشاورزي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مدیریت و اقتصاد*  *تاریخچه* 



به  دنبال تأسیس دانشگاه تربیت مدرس در سال 1361 بعنوان اولین دانشگاه مولود  انقلاب اسلامی فعالیت های آموزشی و پژوهشی مرتبط با حوزه های مدیریت،  اقتصاد، حسابداری و کتابداری و اطلاع رسانی در دانشکده علوم انسانی آغاز  گردید. در سال 1387 براساس برنامه راهبردی دانشگاه، دانشکده مدیریت و  اقتصاد، اولین مجوز راه اندازی دانشکده از بین دانشکده های جدید التأسیس را  از هیأت امنا دانشگاه اخذ و در سال 1388 با 8 گروه آموزشی تشکیل گردید.  این دانشکده در حال حاضر با برخورداری از 27 عضو هیأت علمی تمام وقت، 40  عضو هیأت علمی مدعو، 600 دانشجوی تحصیلات تکمیلی در مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد و  دکتری می باشد.



*گروه هاي دانشكده:*


- اقتصاد نظری
- توسعه و برنامه ریزی اقتصادی
- حسابداري
- علوم كتابداري و اطلاع رساني
- مديريت بازرگانی
- مديريت دولتی
- مديريت صنعتی
- مديريت فناوري اطلاعات

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده منابع طبیعی و علوم دریایی*  



*تاریخچه*

دانشكده منابع طبیعی و علوم دریایی از سال 1363 در پردیس دانشگاهی نور آغاز  به فعالیت نمود. در حال حاضر به دو دانشكده منابع طبیعی و علوم دریایی  مجزا شده و دارای 8 گروه آموزشی و 11 رشته – مقطع است كه در مقاطع كارشناسی  ارشد و دكتری دانشجو می پذیرد.
دانشكده منابع طبیعی شامل گروه های آموزشی جنگلداری، محیط زیست، صنایع چوب و  كاغذ، مرتع داری، و آبخیزداری می باشد. دانشكده علوم دریایی شامل گروه های  آموزشی شیلات، بیولوژی دریا و فیزیك دریا است. 
دو رشته جدید تكثیر و پرورش آبزیان و فرآوری آبزیان در سال جدید به رشته  های فعال دانشكده علوم دریایی  اضافه شده است كه از مهرماه سال 87 دانشجو  می پذیرند.

*چشم انداز* 

وجود ساختمانها, تجهيزات و امكانات مناسب آموزشي و پژوهشي 
داراي عرصه مناسب به مساحت حدود 700000 متر مربع 
همجواري با بزرگترين درياچه جهان (درياي خزر)
همجواري با منابع طبيعي منحصر به فرد شامل جنگلهاي هيركاني, تالابهاي ملي و بين المللي و مناظر و گردشگاههاي طبيعي بسياز زيبا 

*ماموریت* 

تربیت نیروی انسانی ماهر و متخصص مورد نیاز كشور در زمینه های منابع طبیعی و علوم دریایی
پاسخ به مشكلات بخش های اجرایی و خصوصی با انجام تحقیق و پژوهش در زمینه های مذكور
نوآوری و شكوفایی و تولید علم در زمینه های مربوطه در عرصه های جهانی





*گروه هاي دانشكده:*
 

        - آبخيزداري
        - جنگلداري
        - علوم و صنایع چوب و کاغذ
        - زيست شناسي دريا
        - شيلات
        - فيزيك دريا
        - محيط زيست
        - مرتعداري

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده برق و کامپیوتر*  دانشكده  مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر دانشگاه تربیت مدرس از سال 1362 به عنوان یك بخش در  دانشکده فنی و مهندسی فعالیتهای علمی خود را با 6 گروه آموزشی:
مهندسی الکترونیکمهندسی کنترلمهندسی قدرتمهندسی مخابراتمهندسی پزشکیمهندسی کامپیوتر
آغاز كرد و در تیرماه سال 1388 به عنوان یک دانشکده مستقل به فعالیت خود را ادامه داد.


 ا
افتتاح دانشکده در سال 1388 
هم  اكنون دانشكده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر دارای 233 دانشجوی كارشناسی ارشد و  133 دانشجوی دكتری می باشد. تعداد فارغ التحصیلان دانشكده تا شهریور ماه 89  در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد 795 نفر و در مقطع دكتری 150 نفر می باشد.

از فعالیت های مهم دانشكده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر در سالهای اخیر پرداختن به مباحث نوین مدیریتی در اداره آن می باشد.

این  دانشکده افتخار را دارد كه به عنوان اولین نهاد آموزشی كشور با طراحی و  پیادهسازی مدل سرآمدی و حضور در جایزه ملی بهرهوری و تعالی سازمانی و كسب  گواهینامه تعهد به تعالی در سال 1386 خود را به عنوان یكی از دانشكده های  الگو در زمینه مدیریت مطرح كند.



انجام پژوهشهای مرتبط با فناوریهای نو در سطح ملی و منطقهای، با هدف ایجاد تحول و ارتقای جایگاه کشور در فناوریهای نو به سطح جهانیقرار دادن دانشآموختگان دانشکده در زمره بهترین متخصصان در موقعیتهای شغلی کشور، برخورداری از اساتید محقق و آگاه به مسایل توسعه صنعتی، و مسلط بر آموزش، با محوریت یادگیری و برخاسته از تحقیق 
بخشی از آرمان های دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر می باشد. 

*تاریخچه :* 


دانشكده  مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر دانشگاه تربیت مدرس از سال 1362 به عنوان یك بخش در  دانشکده فنی و مهندسی فعالیتهای علمی خود را با 6 گروه آموزشی الکترونیک،  کنترل، قدرت، مخابرات، مهندسی پزشکی و کامپیوتر آغاز كرد و در تیرماه سال  1388 به عنوان یک دانشکده مستقل به فعالیت خود را ادامه داد.
هم  اكنون دانشكده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر دارای 268 دانشجوی كارشناسی ارشد و  125 دانشجوی دكتری می باشد. تعداد فارغ التحصیلان دانشكده تا شهریور ماه 89  در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد 706 نفر و در مقطع دكتری 134 نفر می باشد.
تعداد  اعضای هیات علمی رسمی و پیمانی دانشكده در حال حاضر 31 نفر می باشد كه 10  نفر دارای مرتبه استادی، 8 نفر با مرتبه دانشیاری، 13 نفر با مرتبه  استادیاری می باشند.
برای ایجاد زمینه مناسب جهت  انجام امور آموزشی ، پژوهشی و توسعه تكنولوژی بیش از 25 آزمایشگاه در  دانشكده فعال است. تعداد مقالات چاپ شده در مجلات علمی- پژوهشی و با كیفیت  توسط اعضای هیات علمی و دانشجویان دانشكده در هر سال بیش از 60 عنوان و  مقالات ارائه شده در كنفرانسها ی داخلی و خارجی به بیش از 210 مقاله می  رسد.
دانشكده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر از سال 1378  اقدام به انتشار مجله برق مدرس نموده كه در سال 83 موفق به كسب اعتبار  علمی – پژوهشی شده است و به صورت فصلنامه منتشر می شود. 
دانشكده  در خصوص ارتباط با صنعت با صنایع بزرگ كشور همكاریهای نزدیكی دارد. حجم  قراردادهای دانشكده در دو سال گذشته به طور متوسط به بیش از 5 میلیارد  تومان می رسد. از اهم پروژه های در دست انجام مرتبط با صنعت دانشكده می  توان به طرح فلاگ شیپ اشاره كرد.
دانشكده در دو  سال اخیر اقدام به تشكیل شورای فرهنگی و اجتماعی جهت پرداختن جدی به امور  فرهنگی نموده است و در این راستا اقدام به برگزاری 17 جلسه سخنرانی در  موضوعات متنوع، ترتیب دادن گشتهای جمعی، ترتیب دادن ضیافت از طرف اساتید  راهنما برای دانشجویان، برگزاری مراسم به مناسبتهای مختلف و انتشار خبرنامه  دانشكده نموده است. 
روسای دانشكده از ابتدای  تأسیس تاكنون آقایان دكتر علی یزدیان ورجانی و دکتر محسن پارسا مقدم  بودهاند و هم اكنون نیز آقای دکتر محسن پارسا مقدم ریاست دانشكده مهندسی  برق و کامپیوتر دانشگاه تربیت مدرس را بر عهده دارند.


*پیشتاز در فناوریهای نو* 



دانشکده  در پژوهشهای مرتبط با فناوریهای نو در سطح ملی و منطقهای با هدف ایجاد  تحول و ارتقای جایگاه کشور در فناوریهای نو به سطح جهانی، پیشتاز خواهد  بود. دانشکده، شناخته شدن به عنوان برجسته  ترین مرکز پژوهشی و آموزش بین رشتهای برای حل مشکلات واقعی صنعت و فناوری؛  و برخوردار از اساتید محقق و آگاه به مسایل توسعه صنعتی و مسلط بر آموزش  با محوریت یادگیری و برخاسته از تحقیق را آرمان قرار داده است. دانشآموختگان  دانشکده در زمره بهترین متخصصان در موقعیتهای شغلی کشور قرار خواهند گرفت و  از بیشترین بودجه سرانه در سطح کشور، قابل قیاس با دانشگاههای معتبرتر  جهانی در دوران تحصیل برخوردار خواهند شد. برای  تحقق چشمانداز فوق که تصویر مثبت همه ما از آینده است، همه مسوولان،  اساتید، دانشجویان و کارکنان دانشکده مهندسی برق وکامپیوتر پیمان بستهاند  که در 5 محور چشم انداز پژوهش، چشمانداز آموزش، چشمانداز استاد، چشمانداز  دانشجو و چشمانداز بودجه، آینده را تبیین و از هر ت**** برای نیل به آن  فروگذار ننمایند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی شیمی*  *تاریخچه :*


دانشکده مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تربیت مدرس تنها دانشکده تحصیلات تکمیلی مهندسی شیمی در کشور 
است که در سال 1362 تاًسیس شد، و در حال حاضر با چهار گروه مهندسی شیمی و مهندسی پلیمر و
مهندسی فرآیندهای پلیمریزاسیون ومهندسی شیمی - بیوتکنولوژی در پنج رشته در مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد
و دکترا مشغول به فعالیت است . 

 

*چشم انداز*  


دانشکده  مهندسی شیمی در پژوهشهای مرتبط با فناوریهای نو در سطح ملی و منطقه ای با  هدف ایجاد تحول و ارتقای جایگاه کشور در فناوری های نو به سطح جهانی،  پیشتاز خواهد بود. دانشکده، شناخته شدن به عنوان برجسته ترین مرکز پژوهشی و  آموزشی بین رشته ای برای حل مشکلات واقعی صنعت و فناوری و برخوردار از  اساتید محقق و آگاه به مسائل توسعه صنعتی و مسلط بر آموزش با محوریت  یادگیری و برخاسته از تحقیق را آرمان خود قرار داده است. دانش آموختگان  دانشکده در زمره بهترین متخصصان در موقعیتهای شغلی کشور قرار خواهند گرفت و  از بیشترین بودجه سرانه در سطح کشور، قابل قیاس با دانشگاه های معتبرتر از  جهانی در دوران تحصیل برخوردار خواهند شد. برای تحقق چشم انداز فوق که  تصویر مثبت همگی ما از آینده است، کلیه مسئولان، اساتید، دانشجویان و  کارکنان دانتشکده مهندسی شیمی پیمان بسته اند که در 5 محور چشم انداز  پژوهش، چشم انداز آموزش، چشم انداز استاد، چشم انداز دانشجو و چشم انداز  بودجه، چشم انداز آینده را تبیین و از هر ت**** برای نیل به آن فروگذار  ننماید. 

*ماموریت :*

دانشکده  مهندسی شیمی متعهد به توسعه مرزهای دانش از طریق ایجاد محیط مناسب پژوهشی  است. دانشکده آموزشهای منعطف با محتوای روزآمد، کاربردی و برخاسته از پژوهش  را به جامعه فنی کشور و دولت و منطقه، رسالت خود قرار داده، دانشجویانی با  هدف و انگیزه، اعتماد به نفس و خودبارور را تربیت می نماید. ارتباط قوی با  صنعت و دولت به منظور انجام پژوهشهای کاربردی و کسب درآمدهای اختصاصی با  حفظ شأن استاد و دانشجو در جامعه و بدون دغدغه مالی سرلوحه فعالیتهای  دانشکده است. 


*گروه هاي دانشكده:*


- بيوتكنولوژي
- مهندسي پليمر
- مهندسي شيمي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی عمران و محیط زیست*  *معرفی*

دانشكده  مهندسی عمران و محيط زيست دانشگاه تربیت مدرس فعالیت خود را با هدف تربیت  اعضای هیأت علمی و متخصصان مطلع و آگاه در زمینه مهندسی عمران از سال 1361  آغاز كرد. ارائه خدمات علمی و پژوهشی در دوره تحصیلات تکمیلی با هدف تولید  علم و رفع نیازهای كشور از برنامه های مهم این دانشكده بوده و هست. این  دانشكده سهم بسزایی در تقویت روحیه اعتماد به نفس و قطع وابستگی علمی و  ایجاد زمینه های استقلال علمی داشته است. موفقیتهای به دست آمده مرهون  خدمات صادقانه مسئولین دانشگاه، دانشكده  و همكاری تمامی همكاران و  كارشناسان و تلاشهای دانشجویان درگذشته بوده است. جا دارد به مصداق حدیث  شریف "من لم یشکرالمخلوق لم یشکر الخالق" از همه اساتید، مسئولین دانشگاه و  دانشکده، کارشناسان و دانشجویان در گذشته و حال، كه در جهت توسعه این  دانشكده سهم موثری ایفا نمودند تشکر و قدردانی نمایم.
اين دانشكده يكي از روزآمدترين و توانمندترين دانشكدههاي مهندسي عمران در كشور ميباشد كه در هفت گروه آموزشي زير فعاليت ميكند: 

مهندسي آب مهندسي خاك وپيمهندسي راهو ترابريمهندسي زلزلهمهندسي سازه مهندسي سازههاي هيدروليكي و درياييمهندسي محيط زيست
اين  دانشكده با داشتن 29 عضو هيأت علمي متشكل از 9 استاد، 9 دانشيار و 11  استاديار تاكنون به ترتيب بالغ بر841و 78 فارغالتحصيل در مقاطع كارشناسي  ارشد و دكتري داشته است. دانشآموختگان اين دانشكده علاوه بر داشتن  تواناييهاي تخصصي و علمي، از قابليتهاي ويژهاي نيز برخوردار ميباشند؛  بطوريكه تعداد قابل توجهي از فارغالتحصيلان دكتري به عنوان اعضاي هيأت علمي  در دانشگاههاي معتبر كشور فعاليت ميكنند و ديگر دانشآموختگان نيز در  سازمانها و صنايع بزرگ كشور مشغول به فعاليت ميباشند.
در حال حاضر به ترتيب 236 و 89 دانشجو در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري  مشغول به تحصيل هستند. دانشكده عمران داراي 5 آزمايشگاه تخصصي فعال   ميباشد.


رياست دانشكده مهندسي عمران و محيط زيست : دکتر محمود صفارزاده


*چشم انداز* 

دانشكده  در پژوهشهاي مرتبط با فناوريهاي نودر سطح ملي و منطقهاي با هدف ايجاد تحول  و ارتقاي جايگاه كشوردر فناوريهاي نو به سطح جهاني، پيشتاز خواهد بود.

دانشكده، شناخته شدن به عنوان برجستهترين مركز پژوهش و آموزش بين رشتهاي  براي حل مشكلات واقعي صنعت و فناوري؛ و برخورداري از اساتيد محقق و آگاه به  مسائل توسعه صنعتي و مسلط بر آموزش با محوريت يادگيري و برخاسته از تحقيق  را آرمان خود قرار داده است.دانشآموختگان دانشكده در زمره بهترين متخصصات  در موقعيتهاي كشور قرار خواهند گرفت. 

براي تحقق چشمانداز فوق كه تصوير مثبت همگي ما از آينده است، كليه مسئولان،  اساتيد، دانشجويان و كاركنان دانشكده پيمان بستهاند كه در 5 محور چشمانداز  پژوهش، چشمانداز آموزش، چشم انداز استاد، چشمانداز دانشجو و چشمانداز  بودجه،چشم انداز آينده را تبيين و از هر تلاشي براي نيل به آن فروگذار  ننمايند.

*ماموریت* 

دانشكده عمران و محيط زيست دانشگاه تربيت مدرس متعهد به توسعه مرزهاي دانش از طريق ايجاد محيط مناسب پژوهشي است.

آموزشهاي منعطف با محتواي روزآمد، كاربردي و برخاسته از پژوهش را به جامعه  فني كشور و دولت و منطقه، رسالت خود قرار داده، دانشجوياني با هدف و  انگيزه، اعتماد به نفس و خودباور را تربيت مينمايد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده هنر و معماری*  
دانشكده  هنر دانشگاه تربيت مدرس در سال 1363 به عنوان يك دانشكده مستقل فعاليتهاي  علمي خود را با چهار گروه آموزشي و چهار رشته كارشناسي ارشد «مهندسي  معماري، كارگرداني، نقاشي و گرافيك» آغاز كرد. با تأسيس شش گروه آموزشي  ديگر (انيميشن و سينما، پژوهش هنر، مديريت پروژه و ساخت، شهرسازي، ادبيات  نمايشي تا سال 1376 و هنر اسلامي در سال 1385) گروههاي آموزشي دانشكده به  ده گروه و سيزده رشته كارشناسي ارشد توسعه يافته است. فعاليت آموزشي  دانشكده با تأسيس چهار دوره دكتري در رشته¬هاي: پژوهش هنر (1378)، معماري  (1386)، مديريت پروژه و ساخت (1387) و شهرسازي (1388) ارتقاء يافته است. در  سال 1387 نام دانشكده به هنر و معماري تغيير يافت و طرح تفكيك دانشكده به  دو دانشكده هنر و دانشكده معماري در دست اقدام است. رؤساي دانشكده از  ابتداي تأسيس تاكنون: زنده ياد دكتر رجبعلي مظلومي 1371-1363، دكتر محمدرضا  حافظي 1375-1371، دكتر محمدرضا پورجعفر 1384-1375 بوده اند و از سال 1384  تا كنون دكتر مجتبي انصاري رياست دانشكده را بر عهده دارد. در طول 26 سال  فعاليت بيش از 900 نفر در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد، 30 نفر در مقطع دكتري از اين  دانشكده فارغ التحصيل شده اندكه بيش از 60% آنان به عنوان عضو هيأت علمي  جذب دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي شده¬اند و بقيه به كار تخصصي در مراكز  دولتي و غيردولتي اشتغال دارند. در حال حاضر با احتساب دانشجويان ورودي  جديد 466 نفردانشجو در دانشكده شاغل به تحصيل مي باشند كه از اين تعداد 305  دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد دوره روزانه و 67 نفر در دوره شبانه و 94  نفر در مقطع دكتري مشغول به تحصيل هستند. به طور متوسط حدود 50 عضو هيأت  علمي با دانشكده همكاري دارند كه از اين تعداد 32 نفر عضو هيأت علمي تمام  وقت، 1 نفر استاد، 7 نفر دانشيار، 19 نفر استاديار و 5 نفر مربي و بقيه  مدعو ميباشند. براي ايجاد زمينه مناسب جهت انجام امور آموزشي، پژوهشي و  خلاقيت هنري سايت كامپيوتري، آرشيو فيلم، بيش از 10 كارگاه تخصصي و يك  استوديو تلويزيوني ديجيتالي در دانشكده فعال است. تعداد مقالات چاپ شده در  مجلات علمي پژوهشي (با ايندكسهاي ISC & ISI)توسط اعضاي هيأت علمي تمام  وقت و دانشجويان دانشكده در طي سالهاي 89-1384 به بيش از 130 عنوان و  مقالات ارائه شده در كنفرانسهاي داخلي و خارجي به بيش از 100 مقاله رسيده  است. رشد و اعتلاي كشور در گرو توسعه پايدار انساني آن كشور است و ارتقاء  فرهنگ جامعه در گرو توسعه پايدار هنر و معماري. دانشكده هنر و معماري  دانشگاه تربيت مدرس به عنوان دانشكده پيشگام در راه اندازي و توسعه تحصيلات  تكميلي در كشور در سطوح كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري وظيفه خود ميداند در تربيت  نيروي متخصصي و متعهد بخش عمده اي از نيازهاي كشور را پاسخگو باشد.



*گروه هاي دانشكده:*

 

        - ادبيات نمايشي
        - ارتباط تصويري
        - پژوهش هنر
        - تصوير متحرك
        - طراحی شهری، برنامه ریزی شهری و برنامه ریزی منطقه ای (شهرسازی )
        - كارگرداني
        - مديريت پروژه و ساخت
        - معماري
        - نقاشي
        - هنر اسلامي

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

پردیس مرکزی




ساختمان مرکزی 




مسجد دانشگاه 



تالار شکرانه

----------

